# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El organismo regulador finlandés ratifica la continuidad de operación de la central nuclear de Loviisa

## Jonasino

> La autoridad de seguridad nuclear y radiación finlandesa, Stuk, ha confirmado que la central nuclear de Loviisa puede continuar operando con seguridad y que cumple con todos los requisitos legales exigidos para ello.
> 
> 
> En julio de 2007, el Gobierno de Finlandia concedió a Fortum, la empresa operadora de la central nuclear de Loviisa, la renovación de la autorización de explotación para las unidades 1 y 2 hasta 2027 y 2030 respectivamente, con la condición de que se sometieran a evaluaciones periódicas de seguridad cada 10 años.
> 
> Tras realizar diversas inspecciones y revisar los informes y documentos presentados por Fortum, el organismo regulador finlandés concluyó que las dos unidades de Loviisa cumplen los requisitos de seguridad exigidos "para garantizar la operación segura de la central hasta la expiración de las autorizaciones de explotación vigentes".
> 
> En la actualidad, Finlandia cuenta con cuatro reactores en operación que generan más del 33% del total de la producción eléctrica del país y una nueva unidad en la central de Olkiluoto está en construcción.


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ear-de-loviisa

----------


## termopar

A ver si aprenden de España, que no ponemos fechas. 10 años son pocos, 20 mejor. Qué inocentes!

----------


## Jonasino

> A ver si aprenden de España, que no ponemos fechas. 10 años son pocos, 20 mejor. Qué inocentes!


Esperemos al 1 de abril

http://www.biginfinland.com/dia-de-los-inocentes/

----------


## perdiguera

> Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ear-de-loviisa


El problema es que la autoridad de seguridad nuclear de Finlandia está totalmente politizada  y por eso emite esos informes favorables

----------

F. Lázaro (11-feb-2017)

----------


## termopar

Hombre! Sr. Perdiguera, bienvenido! 
Cómo va la búsqueda de los precios de la electricidad en Dinamarca?  No se me disperse. Dicen que el que mucho abarca poco aprieta.
No me diga que también es experto en política finlandesa?

----------


## perdiguera

Ya sabe, el tonto y la linde.

----------

Jonasino (11-feb-2017)

----------

